

Get Your Smartphone's Sensor Data via API - jbenno
http://datarella.com/access-smartphone-data-with-our-new-api/

======
furukama
Great! Is there already a demo implementation in Python?

------
kirakira
Finally an app that reliably tracks and provides my smartphone's sensor data.

------
michaelreuter
Good thing to work with your own data..

